# Haley and Song Are Getting Big



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

They're both great. Song is developing some nice pigment. Such beautiful puppies!

--Q


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Haley is quite the little beauty! I noticed those gorgeous feet right away and was going to comment on them, but you beat me to it, . Those pictures are wonderful. I love seeing the stages they go through as puppies and seeing how much they change over time. I keep going back to that shot of her face...sigh, I love puppies!

Song's gorgeous too, love the chiseling on her face, is she a bit longer in the nose than Haley? I like her rear angulation too. How old is she? Oh wait, she must be around 4 months if you are showing them in October, LOL.

Do you mind if I ask what their breeding is? I'm just curious, it may have been mentioned elsewhere but I didn't see it. I'm trying to put names and dogs together in my (often forgetful) head, LOL.

Colina


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fond of Poodles said:


> Haley is quite the little beauty! I noticed those gorgeous feet right away and was going to comment on them, but you beat me to it, . Those pictures are wonderful. I love seeing the stages they go through as puppies and seeing how much they change over time. I keep going back to that shot of her face...sigh, I love puppies!
> 
> Song's gorgeous too, love the chiseling on her face, is she a bit longer in the nose than Haley? I like her rear angulation too. How old is she? Oh wait, she must be around 4 months if you are showing them in October, LOL.
> 
> ...


_First of all, thank you for all the kind comments.

There has been a marked change in their size and looks in the past two weeks. There are exactly 14 1/2 weeks today.

Song's muzzle and Haley's muzzle are exactly correct for the size of each of their occiputz. Song is a much bigger girl than Haley. Their muzzles are in proportion, but Song's appears longer because she is a bigger girl. I hope this is not confusing. Technically speaking, it is longer than Haley's because she is bigger than Haley. LOL

Song scored at the top of her litter when we had them evaluated. Haley and my sister's girl, Angel, scored just below her. They all scored 6's to 8's in all categories with 5 being the average of what is winning in the ring today. The rest of the litter scored at 5 or below. 

The breeding was between our bitch, Grace: Pedigree: Wispynook's Amazing Grace Of Sirius CGC and Snow'd: Pedigree: Ch. By Request, I'm Snow'd In, Thank God!

This is a photo of Snow'd.








_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That photo of Snow'd In is not the best of him, that angle of the shot makes him look short, lol.... he is 26" tall and square.

Here are some more pics of Snow'd In....


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Song and Haley are beautiful, I LOVE them.

I really enjoyed seeing the picture of their Dad shaking his paw and then jumping up and planting a kiss on your face, he looks so sweet and a gentleman.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love Haleys eyes and expression. Song is adorable, too! Song looks a lot bigger in the pictures. It will be fun to see how they turn out. Snow'd in has a really nice coat and love the toenails. Is he cream?

edit: PS you need to start your 52 weeks thread on the girls.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

They are both gorgeous....great grooming too! So lucky you can work together as a team to do the grooming


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Snow'd in is so handsome! I love his clip. I think white male spoos look wonderful in Germans!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of Snow'd and the pedigrees. He really is nice and square isn't he, but you're right the first shot wasn't as flattering as the others, .

Yes I understand what you were saying about proportionate nose sizes. I just wondered because it seems that US dogs have slightly shorter muzzles than is currently "the trend" here in Ontario. It's funny how poodles from different geographic areas have slight differences in conformation (might make for an interesting thread...).

I must be getting old, lol, I've looked at your website before due to your signature picture. My head is spinning these days with all of the information overload though (researching pedigrees).

Yes please, keep posting pictures of their progress - 52 weeks!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yes, the first pic was all I had access to since I burned out my hub for my external drives when I spilled soda into it the other day. Sigh. Thank goodness that Dianne had pics on her drive that show him in a much better light.

That is an interesting question and one that would make for some great discussion. I have noticed before that there seems to be regional difference in poodles and wondered if was just me. 

Oh, my! Dianne did pedigree research for a year prior to breeding for this litter. It was pretty intense. Best of luck in your search!_


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Ouch re: soda on the hub, hope it wasn't too costly an accident. What kind of hub? Something wireless that you plug external drives into?

LOL, my breeder is particular about how her dogs are stacked and photographed. I hate when I look at the display on my camera and think "got it" and then when I download it, Callie looks "off". 

Yes, the researching studs and pedigrees, learning about health has been the hardest part about showing/breeding. I spent 3 years attending shows and researching local breeders (because I wanted a mentor close by), hanging out with handlers before I even bought my girl. I showed and finished her myself, in spite of being told how hard it was going to be going up against the handlers. Now I've spent the last year taking notes and researching health and pedigrees (I'm looking into good database pedigree programs to make it easier). My head aches sometimes when I start pursuing a new pedigree, LOL.

I'm going to start a new thread re: diversity in conformation according to geographic region, ;-)


----------

